# cobaki lakes this sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

is anyone keen to chase a feed of lizards up at cobaki lakes this sunday?
the tides are perfect as its low tide at 4-5am and high at abot 9.30-10.

I was thinking of launching at about 6 from the kenedy drive area and using the incoming tide to get pushed up there and then at about 9-10 as the tide turns paddle back with a bit of ease.

anyone interested?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben be sure to get a NSW fishing license down there mate, there is a tackle/bait shop beyond the ramp coming off the highway and you will have to come back to launch after buying one

Looking at Seabreeze I think you may have got more shelter from the wind in Currumbin Ck though....good luck


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Looking at Seabreeze I think you may have got more shelter from the wind in Currumbin Ck though....good luck


Its only light winds isnt it?

anyone interested..........?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> Its only light winds isnt it?


 :lol: Being a geriatric old bastard Ben I read the wrong graph [Sat], but still think you're leaving a better creek at Currumbin; Cobaki was heavily clogged with weed last I heard and needs a big wet and a good flushing out.

With your tide times you may have to add some extra time for Cobaki as well being upstream; with Coombabah and Nerang you add about 2 hrs to the entrance times and I would think Cobaki may be in the same boat with Terranora Inlet and Creek being so long and winding from the entrance of the Tweed R


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

trip cancelled due to lack of interest.
see Wello this sunday


----------

